# Range Rover Sport Enhancement Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Range Rover Sport Enhancement Detail

An enhancement detail on a Range Rover Sport which gets used properly by the owner as it is often used to carry his kayaks and mountain bikes to far flung places lol

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
3m black pads 150mm 75mm
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Scholl S17+
Britemax Black Max
Swissvax Shield
Auto finesse mercury metal polish
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro IronX
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel

Car before I start





































The car was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed down using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.























































Some shots of the car before showing swirls













































































































I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Scholl S17+ polish, each panel was given a wipe down with Carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.
I then went round the car a using the DA and Britemax blackmax on a black 3m pad which was buffed using Uber buffing towels.






































































































































































































Quick engine bay shots

Before



















After










The car was given 2 coats of the Swissvax Shield wax leaving wax to bond for 30min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels

The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.
After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel

The alloys were sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109 and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing.

Finished shots








































































































































Sun was shinning so some outside shots
































































Final shots before refitting plates ready for customer to collect













































































































Here's a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

stunning mate! complete turn around!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome stuff as always Shaun - looks like new again!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Great work fella


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

One hell of a fantastic job I wish I had half your skill mate.

Thanks for posting


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Shaun your work never fails to impress :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, amazing finish :thumb:.


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

^^^^^ what they all said! nice work:thumb:


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Stunning work, excellent reflections


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

another fine piece of work Shaun

send that sun down to me


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome work on such a beast, nice to see your capri in the corner


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant work Shaun, that's a damn good enhancement!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work buddy :thumb:


----------



## 1984clg (Sep 13, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great turn around, looks 10x better :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Awesome work on such a beast, nice to see your capri in the corner


Not mine Matt, i`m looking after the owners collection including this 280 brooklands, a 2.8i special, Aston martin tickford capri, 1.6 laser capri and his newly bought Series 1 RS Turbo:argie:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Great job - surprised how you were able to get all those swirls out using just a 3M yellow pad - well done.

I like the Tickford Capri hiding in the corner, too!

:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Turbo Tony said:


> Great job - surprised how you were able to get all those swirls out using just a 3M yellow pad - well done.
> 
> I like the Tickford Capri hiding in the corner, too!
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers matey but thats the Brooklands Capri not a Tickford:thumb:


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Great job! Amazing finish!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome 50/50's


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking job. Looked very rewarding.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice motor great job :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

That looks very  now :thumb:
Brilliant for an enhancement!


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Stunning JOB!


----------

